# not a vw but it is bagged



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

Well here is my bagged civic. for right now it has easy street strut bags and 4 3/8 valves and 1/2 lines. It has a 5 gallon tank and one 380 viair compressor. its my daily. i hope someone enjoys it. i have a set of 15 inch bbs rs wheels that i am refinishing for it now. well on to the picture.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
awesome.

i hope the rs's will fill out the wheel well completely. if so, this will be ridiculous looking.


_Modified by defrost at 12:06 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice. stance needs lots of love tho


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

proper...
watchin this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

i dig i dig.....lets see dem bbs's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

the bbs's will tuck but should still fill the wheel well. when i was measuring for lips i measure all the way out to the fender lip then added a half inch. lol. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

watching this...


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Lets see some more pics!!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a civic i can stand to look at


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Lets see some more pics!!

x2


----------



## nbn (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet, should swap out that lip for an SiR.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a civic i can stand to look at

x2

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








watchin this


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

Im getting the new lips tomorrow so i should have pictures of the test fit tomorrow. thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

any pictures from the build?


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Lets see some more pics!!


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

here is a picture of test fitting the new lips.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hott


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

and here is so everyone knows that i actually use my roof rack. the 4th tire fits now i widened the rack. those are slicks that we have for my other car i use for autocross. yes i have a rusty hood it was free and wanted to see what it looked like.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

Can't wait to see those RS on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Can't wait to see those RS on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Bork)*

Like your style kid!


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

here is the steering wheel thats in the car. other than that the interior is as stock as can be. all the way down to the stock am/fm radio.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: not a vw but it is bagged (baggedhatch)*

Some inspiration for you.
















I know it's an EG but still...


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

i love those civics. if only the stupid honda kids around here would have such good taste...i watched one kid who had a halfway decent looking CRX (good paint,not rust) ruin it by painting it flat black. and painting the interior parts blue! eww


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

FLOSS's hatch and that Phaze2 EG are on coils.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_FLOSS's hatch and that Phaze2 EG are on coils.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








whaaaaa


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

wow i woulda love to have one of those


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Like your style kid!

i hate hondas but damn this kid does have great taste!


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

hahahah thanks for the compliments guys. it means alot. and i having fun messing up my car.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

I love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I_R_5m4r7 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (Unit01)*

i will never understand the obsession with the crazy ring sticking out of the front bumper. know a guy with an rsx has one on the rear...the point of this would be...? to get pulled out of the mud when u go offroading with ur bagged civic...fer real tho wtf mate?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (I_R_5m4r7)*

Different racing platforms use those "rings" which are actually tow hooks to well...tow to either the starting position or if they crash/go into a ditch.
So to give the race/motorsport theme people usually install one if they dont already have one


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

congrats for doing a honda correct!


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

in response to I_R_5m4r7
the tow hooks were done for fun, to make fun of the "Honda Fad" mine are going to be chrome plated to match the lips on the rs's. i have used the rear hook to tow my buddies car back to the pits when his axle broke.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

gonna be proper with the rs's


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_gonna be proper with the rs's


----------



## 06lilredrocket (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*








fu cking sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (06lilredrocket)*

Looks good dude. Get those wheels on.
I want an EK.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice rig!


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

hahah to lower it!!
you want a ek i want a vw. thats funny. i hope to have the other two lips by monday and then i have to powder coated the centers sometime in the next to weeks. i have to blast them first. i also need opinions on color.... i was thinking white centers.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Get the wheels on!! lol


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (billmongold)*

yeah man whats taking so long...


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice man!!! should look great with a lil more work.
<owner of both vw and honda.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

sand blaster took a ****. had to order a new one. im pissed sorry for no updates.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

here are the wheels finally done, have center caps too that are gold plated. 
















2 inch lips in front with a 205 tire and 1.5 in the rear with a 185.


----------



## GTi_tony (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

^^^Looking Good!!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

Those look great with the meaty tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shadoh (Oct 11, 2008)

looks great man! I came from hondas myself, which will always be with me.
can you get it to go lower?? im not trying to bash but there are plenty of EKs out there just as low and even lower then that on coils.
Just trying to say, since you're one of the few on bags in the honda world you should make the best out of it! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

thanks guys im jsut happy they are done. lol
as for going lower the upper control arms are hitting the top of the strut tower i have to cut that out so it can come through the engine bay. i just need to dedicate time which i dont have to it. and the rear i just need to change around some mounts.


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

cut it just like the audi's


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

cool


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SgregVanliewC* »_i love those civics. if only the stupid honda kids around here would have such good taste...i watched one kid who had a halfway decent looking CRX (good paint,not rust) ruin it by painting it flat black. and painting the interior parts blue! eww


x2!

_Quote, originally posted by *baggedhatch* »_here are the wheels finally done, have center caps too that are gold plated. 
















2 inch lips in front with a 205 tire and 1.5 in the rear with a 185. 


Polish/wet sand that paint to pull the colour out more and I'd say you're almost done! looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

i love properly modded hondas.
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

HAWT!


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

i like it!
that body still civic is probably my favorite!


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedhatch* »_....
2 inch lips in front with a 205 tire and 1.5 in the rear with a 185. 

not a bad start, but am I reading that right?
a reverse stagger?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









it's different, I'll give you that.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

hahaha that is right wider wheels in the front than the rear. it is a fwd car why is a wide wheel needed in the rear. and i like the look. but now that they are all together i think im going to widen the back another inch and add more camber.


----------



## baggedhatch (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*









here it is with the gold caps...


----------



## youngbawpawan (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (baggedhatch)*

This thing is ON POINT... Def gives me some inspiration to bag my ep3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedhatch* »_hahaha that is right wider wheels in the front than the rear. it is a fwd car why is a wide wheel needed in the rear. and i like the look. but now that they are all together i think im going to widen the back another inch and add more camber. 

I fully understand the reasoning behind it, just never seen it done.
I dig anyhow.


----------

